# Common to Dwarven Translator



## joshs13 (Aug 26, 2005)

I am looking for a website or utility for doing Common to Dwarven translations for speech.  Going to use it in a PBP game I am in.

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 26, 2005)

I thought they speak English with Scottish accents.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 26, 2005)

Pick up _Return of the King_, flip to the appendices, and go to town.

_"Barak Khazad! Khazad ai menu!_


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 27, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought they speak English with Scottish accents.




You Know I always thought Dwarfs were Bravarian

where did the notion that they had scots accent come from? "_ah nae ken ye wit biknoob_"

ps Try This Khuzdul - Tolkien Dictionary


----------

